# $12 plus S&H var. 3-12V, 2 amp Power Supply



## slotcar58 (Jun 21, 2007)

This is on sale at Parts Express till 12/29/10. Best to buy through Amazon since shipping is $6.79. I already own one of these and love it. I just ordered another for backup. It is a lot like the G-Jet power supply from BSRT. The Amazon link is:

http://www.amazon.com/Power-Supply-...1?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1258810126&sr=8-1


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Can't beat the price. This would be worth it just for use as a break-in power source for seating brushes and break-in for race setups. If it went to 18V it would be game changer. This looks to be the same exact unit that is sold as the GJet power supply, minus the sticker of course.


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Slotcar58, thanks for the info!:thumbsup: I'll be using it for breaking in chassis.  
It certainly looks to be the same unit being sold elsewhere.


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Thanks again, rec'd. mine today, Great deal & Fast shipping!  :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcar58 (Jun 21, 2007)

Glad to help! Happy New Year!


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

I have had one of these I picked up from E-bay for $6.00, they work great for a break in box, Mine has held up very well

Boosted


----------

